# GM Remy Presas Internment - Moved in same cemetary



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2007)

If I could have the patience of those who knew and
trained and loved the late GM Remy Presas for a few
minutes.

I just got off of the phone with Dr. Remy P. Presas
the son of the late founder of Modern Arnis. He has
asked me to post this for informational purposes.

Remy Presas' interment site has been moved about 50
meters within the same cemetary in Hinigaran. Dr. Remy's
Sister Maria Butler has paid for this move already.


Dr. Remy asked me to post this for two reason:

1) For those who have plans to visit the grave site,
They will know that it has been moved, and not to be
alarmed.

2) That the Familiy has covered all the charges/costs
associated with this move and he, Dr Remy wishes for 
this to be a family matter.


Dr. Remy asked me to post his e-mail address here, for
those that wish to or feel they must contact him on
this subject. "Remy Presas" <marppio@modernarnis.com>


Thank You


----------

